# JT200SX-N-FX's Ride



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*JT200SX-N-FX's Ride*

Pics of JT's (a.k.a. JT200SX-N-FX) 200SX.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*THAT'S ME!*

Stillen front bumper, and sides coming soon, I'll post pics.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, I'm liking that last pic. tell me, where did you get that last accessory?

but seriously, nice lookin car. Is the dual exhaust for show or functional? and what size rims?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *hmmm, I'm liking that last pic. tell me, where did you get that last accessory?
> 
> but seriously, nice lookin car. Is the dual exhaust for show or functional? and what size rims? *


Thanx, Dual exhaust is fuctional, rims are 17" Kosei Seneca RG's
The last accessory beleive it or not, just happened to be there while we were taking pics, turns out she's a model with her own website! guess I got lucky.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *
> Thanx, Dual exhaust is fuctional *


didd you get any powerloss with two?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> didd you get any powerloss with two? *


I say it like this, there is a Gain, but not as much of a gain as if you would run a single! But the reason I got 2 was of course for the look, and also I'm gettin a JDM SR20DE motor.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat 200SX dawg... love the exterior color.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE--luv the rims......and Y cant I be that lucky (last pic)...lol


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *Phat 200SX dawg... love the exterior color. *


Thanx dogg, Alot of people say it's a girlish color, and some people say it isnt. But I think it's different, something you don't see everyday!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride......love the rims...
keep it up bro


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

*Car*

Not feeling the dual exhausts unless you are running forced induction, but that's your own thing. The rest of the car looks good especially the hood ornament. 


Travis 99 Sentra.


Powered by Nissan


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Car*



T. Seuser said:


> *Not feeling the dual exhausts unless you are running forced induction, but that's your own thing. The rest of the car looks good especially the hood ornament.
> 
> 
> Travis 99 Sentra.
> ...


Thanx dogg, I do planning on running some forced induction e.g. turbo, sometime within the next year.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Tight!! Oh yeah, and the car looks good too!!!   
What did you do to get the all red tail lights? And the color looks good. Haters may call it girly, but don't even sweat it.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *Tight!! Oh yeah, and the car looks good too!!!
> What did you do to get the all red tail lights? And the color looks good. Haters may call it girly, but don't even sweat it. *



All red tails were painted by me, I got some red tail spray paint from NOPI! But you can also use Testors candy apple red paint from what I hear also.


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont care how hot a chick is, theres no way im lettin someone lay on my ride like that...unless maybe it'll get me laid

besides that its lookin good


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they can lay on *my* hood all they want while I snap some pics...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

skooter said:


> *i dont care how hot a chick is, theres no way im lettin someone lay on my ride like that...unless maybe it'll get me laid
> 
> besides that its lookin good *


I feel you on dat dogg, I was edyg the whole time whe was on the hood thinkin she would bend it, eventhough I didn't get none, It' will pay off someday


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

NICE HOOD, WAT KIND OF MODIFICATION DID U HAVE TO DO TO GET THE HALO PROJECTORS IN, AND DO U HAVE ANY RECOMMENDATIONS ON WAT TO DO OR NOT DO


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Here's my best advice to you on Halo install. Print up a set of directions from how to on NPM, put on your Tank Top, grab a snickers,and be prepared to sweat. Your gonna have to modify your stock grill mounts, or completely take them off. And splice your old harness into your new one. Those are about the two hardest parts. Everything else is all unscrewing, and screwing.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice car.

Do you know what the chicks name is? 
Damn shes all up on the hood and windsheild.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Dogg! Yeah I know her name man. She was all up on the hood, but she didn't dent it, Her Ass was too soft for that!!


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Is this the 200sx from the 2001 september issue of sport campact?

I like it very much, could you elaborate on your exhaust system?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Project200sx*

I wish it was the same car as the Sport Compact Car issue. That's Mike's. I think he's the only other Person that has that color! 95 was the only year that color was made. But anyway, about the exhaust. Nothing much but a Custom 2 1/4 Magnaflow exhaust from the cat back. The piping is single till about the spare tire then it splits off to 2 functioning Magnaflow freeflow Mufflers. The setup is to compensate my future DET setup.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

nicely done! couldnt imagine a better job.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I know what you could do to improve it.. get 3 chicks.. 1 up front, 1 sitting on the trunk, straddleing the spoiler, and the other one.. can.. uhhh.. well.. you fill in the blank


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Then it would be an ORGY!!!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I'd be perfectly willing to rewax the car to get a pic like that. Small price to pay.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yes Indeed!!


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Very cool car indeed.
Btw-how hard was it to remove your 200sx marker from the trunk? It looks better without it I think, but I've never really tried removing it from mine before. Did ya pry it off with a crowbar, or something?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

OzPunk said:


> *Very cool car indeed.
> Btw-how hard was it to remove your 200sx marker from the trunk? It looks better without it I think, but I've never really tried removing it from mine before. Did ya pry it off with a crowbar, or something? *


Nah man, it's easy, just need Floss, or string and a lot of patience. It slides right off, then clean it up with Goo Gone.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

just wondering...where did you get and how much were your rims? i like them a lot and would love some to replace my 14's but have literally no cash..thanks


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Thanx, Dual exhaust is fuctional *


look at the last word and read it slowly..........ROFLMAO........sorry, i'm high


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *just wondering...where did you get and how much were your rims? i like them a lot and would love some to replace my 14's but have literally no cash..thanks *



Rims were from tire rack, a long time ago, they do not make those rims anymore. They are Kosei wheels, straight from Japan. They cost me about $1000 with tires.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

how much did it cost for the piping on the exhaust...I want a dual exhuast (love the look..if you dont like it dont do it!)...I have cut out my spare tire well (weight reduction project)...and have been thinking of doin a dual exhuast....nice ride...the hood ornament aint to bad either!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

TOOQIK said:


> *how much did it cost for the piping on the exhaust...I want a dual exhuast (love the look..if you dont like it dont do it!)...I have cut out my spare tire well (weight reduction project)...and have been thinking of doin a dual exhuast....nice ride...the hood ornament aint to bad either! *


Thanks man, Piping ran about $200. It barely has enough room. If you don't do it yourself, make sure you have a Professional do it. The guy I had do it only does Dual exhausts, so it was a breeze for him.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey JT, Whats the models name?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Hey JT, Whats the models name? *


Tamika, I forgot her last name, she does mainly internet modeling.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

I wish it was the same car as the Sport Compact Car issue. That's Mike's. I think he's the only other Person that has that color! 95 was the only year that color was made. But anyway, about the exhaust. Nothing much but a Custom 2 1/4 Magnaflow exhaust from the cat back. The piping is single till about the spare tire then it splits off to 2 functioning Magnaflow freeflow Mufflers. The setup is to compensate my future DET setup.

dude i had the same paint as mike's. quickly repainted it different color coz my boyz called it the "barney mobile"

Ben


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *I wish it was the same car as the Sport Compact Car issue. That's Mike's. I think he's the only other Person that has that color! 95 was the only year that color was made. But anyway, about the exhaust. Nothing much but a Custom 2 1/4 Magnaflow exhaust from the cat back. The piping is single till about the spare tire then it splits off to 2 functioning Magnaflow freeflow Mufflers. The setup is to compensate my future DET setup.
> 
> dude i had the same paint as mike's. quickly repainted it different color coz my boyz called it the "barney mobile"
> 
> Ben *


Unfortunately I don't get that response, and the ladies luv it. Most peeps give me props for having a color you don't see every day.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

nice work my friend


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

yO kiD who's the dude all up on your whip?...phaha j/K
Nice ride, don't forget to post the pics when you get that Stillen facia installed....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Thanks, the stillen front and sides along with the GTR rear, should be on by spring break.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

damn JT200SX-N-FX
the pics doesnt come up i would like to see your car send to my e-mail? thanks


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

is there another site to see your car at? it sounds cool but the pics don't load on my computer. damn dirty handed-down e-mahines piece of crap!!! good lookin' out getting the right exhaust for how you plan to have it later, not just how it was when you got the exhaust.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

pics are in the cosemitcs/mods section under finally the kit is installed.


----------

